# Locusts in Cricket Keeper?



## LeoBoris (Jul 21, 2012)

This may be a massively stupid question.

However, will it be okay to keep locusts in a cricket keeper?
I currently use crickets in my cricket keeper just want to change my leos diet and wondering if they will be okay in a cricket keeper.

Thanks in advanced!
Liam


----------



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

I have done it successfully. Others may think it isn't appropriate but it works perfectly fine for me.


----------



## ziggythecrestie2012 (Dec 29, 2012)

Mine are kept in there at the moment, they seem to be doing fine.


----------



## Spreebok (Jul 4, 2012)

I've kept them in a cricket/critter keeper before, just lobbed some eggcrate in there for them to crawl/hide on and they did fine


----------

